# Moving and buying a Property in Portugal



## Sheba777 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi!
My husband and I are planning to move and buy a Property in Portugal.
Can anyone ,tell me what is the best States to buy a Cheap Property please?
Do you think, it is best to rent at the beginning, rather than buying?
And also, what do I need to consider (Visa, and formalities) when purchasing a Property in Portugal?
I am of French Nationality, my Husband's nationality is Nepali.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and Welcome,
If you are French - ie have an EU passport -you have the right to live and work in the EU which includes Portugal. Your family have the right to live with you in the EU. It make a lot of sense to visit different places at different times of year here to discover what places are like and if you want to live there or not - BEFORE considering buying anything. Cheap places are cheap for many reasons which you will not always notice just looking at pictures, lack of work, lack of transport, lack of schools, hospitals, no mains water,sewerage, nearest shop 45 minutes away, quality of building (old places often have no insulation so cold/damp and black mold in winters and so on. The procedure to buy here is quite straight forward but you'll need a tax number (NIF), bank account etc but if you search on here you'll find all that information many times repeated.

Here's some adverts for property for you to get an idea what is available and prices in Portuguese but you should be able to basics, there's also rentals on there. You'll need a map to understand where places are and to narrow down your search








Imóveis em Portugal


Anúncios Classificados Imóveis Portugal - Publique o seu anúncio de Imóveis grátis no OLX. , Quartos para arrendar, Garagens e estacionamento, Moradias - Casas, Apartamentos, Escritórios - Lojas, Casas de Férias, Terrenos e Quintas, Estabelecimentos Comerciais, Permutas




www.olx.pt




Good Luck ( I used to work at University in Kathmandu)


----------



## Hoy Patusco (Feb 11, 2021)

Sheba777 said:


> Hi!
> My husband and I are planning to move and buy a Property in Portugal.
> Can anyone ,tell me what is the best States to buy a Cheap Property please?
> Do you think, it is best to rent at the beginning, rather than buying?
> ...


Hello, we have a property to sale in case you interested in having a look,

Beside that I recommend this link as index price.



https://www.idealista.pt/media/relatorios-preco-habitacao/?fbclid=IwAR2O5gMp0b6-s4OCmDKJgrfGrRHwZ7SgEPlgViscqEyIcd0jMIywUvG-zJI



Regards

Hoy Patusco


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Sheba777 said:


> Hi!
> My husband and I are planning to move and buy a Property in Portugal.
> Can anyone ,tell me what is the best States to buy a Cheap Property please?
> Do you think, it is best to rent at the beginning, rather than buying?
> ...


Hi,

I am able to help you. I have been working with people wanting to move and finding a place in Portugal. I work in the real estate sector and can provide information both for residential and investment properties. I can provide you with an informative video about Portugal locations and the buying process (you can find it if you look online " move to Portugal Lucia Fragoso")
I hope this helps
Thank you
Kind regards,
Lúcia


----------



## Pauletthp (Oct 26, 2020)

LuciaFragoso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am able to help you. I have been working with people wanting to move and finding a place in Portugal. I work in the real estate sector and can provide information both for residential and investment properties. I can provide you with an informative video about Portugal locations and the buying process (you can find it if you look online " move to Portugal Lucia Fragoso")
> I hope this helps
> ...


Hello Lucia My wife and I are discussing move to Portugal. We will be traveling there later this year (post vaccine) Are you able to help US citizens if we decide to do so? Thanks


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi, agree with Strontium's advice. 

Your husband will get a “_Residence Card for a Family Member of a Citizen of the Union_” under article 15º §1 of Law 37/2006. You can check the requirements here SEF - Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras and then scroll down until you find “RESIDENCE CARD FOR A THIRD-COUNTRY NATIONAL WHO IS A FAMILY MEMBER OF CITIZEN OF UE/EEA/SWITZERLAND”

Before you get this for him (through an appointment with the SEF) you will need to apply for a "registration certificate" in the local town hall where you are renting (or bought a property). The details are in the same link as above. Don't forget that you need to submit a written affidavit declaring that you are employed in Portugal or registered as self-employed in Portugal; or a affidavit, declaring that you have sufficient funds for you and for your family. While this is not explicit in the link above the local city hall will also ask for the house deed or rental agreement to validate that you are registering in the right place.

Also, if, by any chance, you were married outside the EU make sure that you get your marriage certificate legalised (and with Apostille from the country where you married) before you come to Portugal as SEF requires this.


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Pauletthp said:


> Hello Lucia My wife and I are discussing move to Portugal. We will be traveling there later this year (post vaccine) Are you able to help US citizens if we decide to do so? Thanks


 Hi Paul, 
Thank you for contacting me. 
Yes, I have been working with several clients from US. I have doing online meetings when clients are still in the US but would like to start looking for a property or understanding locations and buying process and I also work here in Portugal when clients arrive and decide to move to a specific location. If you need any help meanwhile please let me know.
Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------

